# Phrag kovachii seedling update



## gore42 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've had a few emails today about my kovachii seedlings, so I thought I'd give a brief update. First of all, these seedlings are from Alfredo Manrique via Decker via Schomberg, so I don't have any reason to believe that they're not true species.

They are still, unfortunately, growing very slowly (but steadily). I divided each of my flasks into multiple compots, and this is one of them. This has been out of flask for nearly six months, and you can see the size. The largest seedlings are around 5 inches. I've just moved them up to more light, so hopefully the growth rate will pick up a bit.







Some of these are at a size that would be safe to sell, but I think that I'd rather wait until they are all a bit larger. Maybe this spring I'll be ready to sell some, though.

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## Marco (Feb 15, 2007)

nice healthy seedling Matt


----------



## Wendy (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice Matt. I get mine from Peter Croezen in May. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2007)

Keep me informed also and some andreetea also..


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 16, 2007)

That is fine growing Matt.  Those seedlings do look nice, after all the real kovachii is somewhat slow growing. Are these from the Alfredo Manrique flasks that you got from Fritz Schomburg? I thought you said they were terrible flasks? And that Chuck Acker's flasks looked so much better than Fritz's. Could it be because Fritz's flasks had real kovachii rather than boissierianum?oke: Sorry, Just had to needle you a bit after your comments sometime back. 
Seriously, you have a nice bunch of seedlings. Mine are not that large yet. You can be confident that the seedlings Peter Crozen, Piping Rock & Fritz Schomburg are selling are the real thing. They all got their stock from Alfredo Manrique and Alfredo is absolutely reliable. I can't wait until these start to bloom. Hopefully it will be less than 5 years from now. 
Leo


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

...loooking great! wow so healthy :drool:


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 16, 2007)

Peruflora is responsible for all the INRENA bs a while back, right?


----------



## gore42 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks  I'm pretty happy with this compot at this point, and one of my others also looks really good. The others are still pretty small, but coming along.

Leo,
These ones are my largest... and I've been babying them for 6 months  The problem with my flasks from Fritz was that there were a few decent sized seedlings (that grew up like this) and mostly a bunch of little ones that are still crawling along... and that I was supposed to have 25 seedlings per flask and ended up with 16-18 per flask. I actually wasn't comparing my kovachii flasks to Chuck's kovachii flasks, I was comparing my flasks to besseae, fischeri, and hybrid flasks that I have purchased from Chuck over the past couple of years. 

Regardless, I understand that the new ones are supposed to be better. Maybe I'll get more from the next batch  Or better yet, maybe I'll visit a show where you or Glen are selling some of the flasks and I'll get a look at them before I buy them!

- Matthew


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 16, 2007)

They are looking great,nice job of growing them. It will be nice to see them flower.
They are true kovachii.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 16, 2007)

Your plants look good. 
When you potted up this compot were the plants of a uniform size? Are they growing in only sphag?


----------



## gore42 (Feb 16, 2007)

They weren't exactly uniform size when they were potted, but they were close. I put my largest ones in this pot knowing that they would be the first to come out of the compot. These are growing in a fine bark/moss/sand etc (Lance Birk) mix, with some extra moss. 

- Matt


----------



## gonewild (Feb 16, 2007)

gore42 said:


> They weren't exactly uniform size when they were potted, but they were close. I put my largest ones in this pot knowing that they would be the first to come out of the compot. These are growing in a fine bark/moss/sand etc (Lance Birk) mix, with some extra moss.
> 
> - Matt



Considering they were about the same size there sure is a growth difference.
Have you taken a look at the root growth?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Peruflora is responsible for all the INRENA bs a while back, right?


Yes, that is right.


----------



## gore42 (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't disturbed the roots. There were a couple of them that were towards the front, and the medium was shallower than the others, and they didn't put out as many new roots at first (I added more media later), so that may have something to do with it, but for the most part, I think that the size differences here are proportionate to how large they were when they went into the compot.

- Matt


----------

